# Dock Ipad2 avec entrée VGA et HDMI



## Sonnotek (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je recherche activement comme l'indique mon titre , un dock pour l'ipad2 de mon chéri avec entrée VGA + HDMI mais dans un budget maximum de 150/200 .
J'ai bien fait des recherches , je tombe que sur des trucs à + de 400.

Auriez vous des liens ou des modèles à me conseiller ???

Je suis tombée la dessus , mais je trouve cela vraiment pas cher , pensez vous que ça vaille le coup ou bien c'est de l'argent jeté par les fenêtres ???


http://hongkongeek.com/ipad/648-lec...t-usb-telecommande-pour-iphone-ipad-ipod.html

Evidemment mon homme s'y connait beaucoup plus que moi , mais comme ça  sera son cadeau de Noel et que je veux lui faire une surprise je ne peux  pas lui demander conseil :rateau: ..

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et votre aide !!!!


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je ne sais pas trop, mais la tour miramar a hong kong abrite un nombre conséquent de société...


----------

